# Fuel Line Clamp Size?



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

I want to add a fuel shut off valve to my Ariens 922008 and while I'm at it I'd like to replace the original fuel line clamps with something that's easier to use. The original wire ones are a pain. 

Can someone tell me what size I need? Is it 10mm? 

What size is the fuel line?

Thanks!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

These work rather well for me.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I prefer the old school screw clamps http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...8-P?navigationPath=L1*14922|L2*15018|L3*15877


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ebay has a lot of fuel valves that come with clamps for cheap.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

the typical small engine fuel line inner diameter is 1/4" and the outer diameter is 1/2"

the small gear clamps that advertise as being able to clamp down to 1/4" - i usually buy tose.

i prefer gear clamps as some of my snowblowers use clear fuel lines that tend to have a smaller-than-normal outer diameter.


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone, and thanks for the details, db130.



db130 said:


> the typical small engine fuel line inner diameter is 1/4" and the outer diameter is 1/2"
> 
> the small gear clamps that advertise as being able to clamp down to 1/4" - i usually buy tose.
> 
> i prefer gear clamps as some of my snowblowers use clear fuel lines that tend to have a smaller-than-normal outer diameter.


----------

